# Tonights La Pavoni mod! - Dipper Mod



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

So I heard about this one here 
https://www.home-barista.com/repairs/heat-control-of-1984-la-pavoni-professional-t40936-40.html

Promise of heat stabilty and I believe turning the pre-millennium into more like the millennium. With a water heated group instead of steam.

See this is the massive problem with the pre-mill, it seems to have so many ways to heat the group that you cant control the train once its started!

I tried the teflon gasket mod, that was a PITA cutting a section of 1.5mm teflon into the exact group head connection shape. It made very little difference!
But the steam heating is a pain, as it just keeps on heating, so if you miss the window out comes the spray water to try and cool the group.

So I thought I'd try this one.

I started it at 8pm, so 30 minutes work. 
Basically did the exact thing in the thread. 
Bought one of these

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/La-Pavoni-Plastic-Connector-from-Inlet-Pipe-to-Group/m-2231.aspx

Carefully filed down the threads until it fit very tightly in the group. 
Then used a needle file to slowly file the inner hole so it fit very tightly on the dipper
Then used a rotary tool to cut a hole in the dipper to allow the water to heat the top of the group instead of steam.

And hey presto! I've just spent 5 minutes playing and the heat stability is remarkable. You use small water flushes to get to desired temp, then stop. And it just stays there! No constant up and up and up.

Can't wait to try it in the morning!


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

So I can report back on the results!

Morning coffee for me is a medium/dark Brazilian number, always on the edge of bitterness but occasionally hits the sweetness just right. 
I've really struggled with it the La Pav as I suspect it is optimal around the 89-90 deg mark. 
When I used it in the sage I would get best results by knocking the temp right down.

Interestingly this is one coffee where visual results from the naked PF (nice large cone, tiger stripes etc.) never seem to make a good cup. (I suspect these are because of the higher heat)

Anyway, got the group settled at 85deg and water at around 0.6bar. When I played with the thermocouple this seemed to equal around 90 in the coffee. 
And for the first time I could pre-infuse at this AND pull at pretty much the same temp!

Wonderful shot with all the sweetness I was after. Job done.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

TomHughes said:


> visual results from the naked PF (nice large cone, tiger stripes etc.) never seem to make a good cup


 Good stuff with the mod, glad it works!

ps: a "large cone" is not a good indicator. It means coffee is getting extracted more from the sides rather than the centre.

if you are getting a cone with the la Pav, work on your distribution, and ease off on that lever. 😉


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Good stuff with the mod, glad it works!
> 
> *ps: a "large cone" is not a good indicator. It means coffee is getting extracted more from the sides rather than the centre. *
> 
> if you are getting a cone with the la Pav, work on your distribution, and ease off on that lever. 😉


 Yes that was sort of my point, but in this coffee that was even more important not to get. 
pleased with this mod, on to the next one!!


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

The only issue I have found with this so far is that the pull has become a bit spongy, and at the bottom of the pull when I release I get a bit of spring back as well as a reduced shot volume. 
I am thinking this is air in the group, despite bleeding 'false' pressure and running a few shots through the group AND only inserting at 3/4 up.

I am wondering whether the seal between the plug and the dipper isn't tight enough and a small amount of air is being dragged through and into the group via the hole in the dipper at the top. 
Would that make sense do we think?


----------

